# Spinal angiogram



## todd5400 (Jul 10, 2009)

This is the first spinal one I have had to code.  Could you please be so kind to tell me how you would code it?

Procedure:  
1.  Right transfemoral angiogram selective injection of spinal vessels T6 thru  T12, L1 and L3 bilaterally
2.  Embolization of T9 right sided dural AV fistual
3.  Controlled angiographyselective right T9 pedicle.
4.  Administration of conscious sedation an hour and 25 minutes

Details:  The right femoral artery was accessed and dilated.  A french Mickelson catheter was navigated over aa 38 remote glidewire to the T12 level.  Selective injection of the spinal arteries were performed bilaterally from T12 to T6 and then at L1 and L3 with reflux supplying both the L2 level and L4 levels. Each level from T6 thru T12 was selectively catherized bilaterally as well as selective catheterization bilaterally at L1 and L3.  Super selective catherization of the right T9 pedicle redemonstrates and confirms the presence of a dural AV fistula with micro catheter navigated into the distal pedicle contrast injections again demonstrate the fistulous site arising and this was then embolized with onyx 18.  Control angiography via the selective right T9 segmental vessel demonstrates no filling of the fistula, note is made that the artery of Adamkiewicz arises on the left side at T10.  Once this was accomplished all catheters and wires were removed.

I have coded

61624
75705-26 (10?)
75894-26
75898
99144
99145 (4)

Thanks for any help!

Mary, CPC


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 10, 2009)

todd5400 said:


> This is the first spinal one I have had to code.  Could you please be so kind to tell me how you would code it?
> 
> Procedure:
> 1.  Right transfemoral angiogram selective injection of spinal vessels T6 thru  T12, L1 and L3 bilaterally
> ...




ok, here goes:

61624/75894
75898
36216 (rt T9 Pedicle)
36215-59 (x17)
75705 (x18)
I do not usually code for conscious sedation but your codes look ok to me.

HTH


----------

